# Hitler's enneagram type



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

What do you think it was and why? 
Give at least 3 reasons.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> What do you think it was and why?
> Give at least 3 reasons.


6w5

Naranjo's Persecuted Persecutor
Duty to the Father Land
Purity of race, scapegoating the outsiders

These indicate negative potentials of 6w5, not necessarily indicative of the average to healthy 6w5.


----------



## Klaude (Apr 10, 2014)

unhealthy 9w1

inferiority stemming from national humiliation in WW1
exhibiting negative 6 behavior
interest in philosophy/the occult/failed artist


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

1w2/6w5. Social.

Had his visions for change after his experiences of Venice and needed a platform to serve towards his wishes for the common good and work towards his ideals against what he saw as corrupt.

Sought authority to create reform.

Angry virtue, he channelled his anger through his performances and rants to instill control over a wide populous to achieve his vision for a successful Germany. 

Dedicated his life, wrote a book on the terrors he saw and unfairness in his earlier years which he sought to revolt.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

He's not worthy of much thought, but I suppose he's a phobic 6w5 / 1 / 4.

Because... because.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

enneathusiast said:


> 6w5
> 
> Naranjo's Persecuted Persecutor
> Duty to the Father Land
> ...


This is exactly what I was gonna post! :laughing:

I also might add his non-core fixes:

*4w3:* He though he was so special, delusionally so, despite being a failed artist.

*1w9:* lots of self-righteous rage


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, I think he was a Cp6w5-1w2-4w5 So/Sx. 

Cp6w5: Hitler was very pessimist. Several people who have studied him claim he was pessimistic, lacked faith in life's course and that he was even extremely forceful about certain things. On the other hand, his reactive traits are obvious. The hate towards the Jewes come from the doctor who couldn't save Hitler's mother from breast cancer. And being reactive core made him so revengeful and hateful of Jews (and not to speak about the economic depression that was going on and Jews had a quite good life at that time). Hitler quickly become an authority when he come to power and like many 6w5 he was extremely insightful about things and how to use them according to his will. 

1w2 fix: Hitler always justified his actions as being acceptable. In his mind, what he was doing _was_ acceptable and the right thing to do. So Hitler lived inside a code of very personal values. Also he was a moral oriented person, who was only striving to do the ''right'' thing. In arguments, people knew he would always win because he had his actions so well justified in his head. 

4w5 fix: This is kinda weird, but Hitler used to tear himself apart from groups and institutions in order to maintain his own identity. He also had an artistic vein 

So/sx: I see him as being social dominant, as you may see in his quote: 
"No matter what Hitler said, he spoke with a fine feeling for the particular circle which he addressed. ... He was a great psychologist.''

and 

 "Hitler had a great gift for adjusting - consciously or intuitively - to his surroundings. ... With enormous histrionic intuition he could shape his behavior to changing situations."


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

enneathusiast said:


> 6w5
> 
> Naranjo's Persecuted Persecutor
> *Duty to the Father Land
> ...


I think he was a 6w5 or a 1w9. The 1w9 argument has potential to be intriguing. If @_Grau the Great_ has some thoughts, I'd be curious to hear. We've briefly discussed it in the past. This particular debate has been done to death, so I'll only make a few general points. Anyway, your last two points can also be very Social 1. Naranjo associates the last point, especially, with 1. 

Broadly speaking, none of your points are type-related. Scapegoating the "Other" (and Jews have been othered for millenia and surely by people of all types who happened to be anti-Semites) has been a constant in human history. Professing duty to the nation-state is a function of the Social instinct, nothing exclusively 6 about it, stereotypes notwithstanding. The persecuted "persecutor" is more of a 6-ish archetype, and let's also keep in mind that much of Naranjo's 6 (esp. the social and sexual instinct portion as well as other points about self-victimization extended to the nation etc.) is based on themes associated with Hitler/Nazi Germany, so there is that bias since he was working from the assumption Hitler was a 6 and the German nation exemplified "paranoid" traits. 

I have also read of some psychotherapists in the early 1950s and 60s treating the German nation itself as displaying symptoms of "paranoia" and a related persecution complex. This does sound pretty lulzy to modern sensibilities, or so hope.  So, I am sure this too contributed to Naranjo's understanding of type 6 and its association with, at least, 2 of the points you noted. I wouldn't be surprised if more than one totalitarian/authoritarian regime had a persecution complex at the core of its sociopolitical and historical narrative,; that aside, myths (or historical reminders) of persecution and shared suffering are and always have been an effective national unifier. It makes sense for a leader to capitalize on that, emphasize that even in their own life to forge more of an empathic connection (the appearance primarily) with the broader national grouping, whether or not they're a 6 necessarily.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

I see a strong inner critic in type 1 where the most severe criticism is directed toward oneself. With Hitler, it's not an individual sense of self but a more collective one. Criticism is projected outward upon other groups of people or inward upon his own people as a collective (in the end, he was very critical of the German people for their failings). I've never seen anything where he was critical of himself as an individual. I think there was something similar to 1ness, but the form it took was the 6w5 collective version of it. The self is less an I, more of a we - which with Hitler is doubly strong when you combine so-first with 6w5.

I have the sense that Goebbels, Hitler's devoted Propaganda Minister, was a 1w2. That might provide an interesting contrast to explore (if there's enough material available to do so).


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> So/sx: I see him as being social dominant, as you may see in his quote:
> "No matter what Hitler said, he spoke with a fine feeling for the particular circle which he addressed. ... He was a great psychologist.''


I was with you until the so/sx. Just...nope, I really don't think so. I'd guess so/sp.

Check out type 6 variant stacking descriptions here: http://personalitycafe.com/type-6-forum-loyalist/9161-type-six-variant-stackings.html



> Social/self-pres
> 
> This type appears One-like also, but for different reasons. This time, the social instinct combines with the self-pres to give this subtype a strong desire to know where they fit within the group, with whom they can make strong alliances. Conversely, they can counterphobically oppose groups. *They are usually political in some form.* Adhering to rules is seen as very important to this type. They have issues with authority, such as distrusting reactively or trusting too vehemently. This is the result of their lack of a close connection to people (a function of the undeveloped sexual instinct). *Their allegiance is not to individuals but to a group of like-minded others.* *This subtype could possibly find themselves in jobs such as with the police or firefighting force, and in such professions where it is possible to identify with a group which has clearly defined rules and purposes.* On the up side, these are people with a strong moral compass; they can be counted on to do the right thing. They do volunteer work. They become politicians. They are generally solid people. On the down side,* their "us against them" thinking can turn into bigotry, paranoia, and "playing the martyr." *
> 
> In relationships, they can appear almost Two-like sometimes. Their need for people in their lives, coupled with the sexual instinct being last, causes them to worry about the close bonds they have with others and can also cause them to "go towards" while at the same time requiring validation about the strength of the bond. On the down side, *they can become very critical of others when they fear their differences. Their need to find security within the group is threatened when others don’t do things the way they do or think the way they think. *This occurs mostly when this subtype is unhealthy. When they are healthier, the differences between themselves and others are not bothersome and may even be seen as reassuring.


Sounds...pretty Hitler.

Specifically, I'd guess 6w5 1w9 4w3 so/sp for his type. 4w3 is more of a diva than 4w5 and more likely to get upset and dramatic about lack of success/praise. 1w9 is colder than 1w2, more distanced.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's what I think. During my absence, I went and read Ian Kershaw's biography of him, IN DEPTH, precisely because I was so curious about the dude.

What's commonly acknowledged about the guy in the public domain does NOT seem to be reflective of the actual nature of Hitler-the-individual. It also doesn't help that most people who have reported on him don't actually know the enneagram. As a consequence, people peg him with any number of neurotic motivations, disregarding the actual psychological truth. Then we end up commonly hearing themes indicative of a certain type without these necessarily being true of Adolf himself. For example:

- *He spoke of a vision of a greater future, had an ideology or code, and didn't fit his own standard of perfection (blonde, blue-eyed, robust). He was an overcritical hypocrite.* Therefore, he was a 1.
- *He persecuted those who were "different" because he "feared" them.* Therefore, he was a 6.
- *He was hateful to those of "privilege"* and therefore he was a sx4.
- *He was a machiavellian manipulator, an opportunist, a politician who managed his image and only showed the sides of himself he wanted you to see.* Therefore, he was a 3.

And on and on, those being most common. The bolded tend to be the treatment Hitler has gotten publicly, but which are behaviors open to interpretation, and which might not exist at all at the individual's core psychological level (knowing the enneagram, I didn't see much evidence for these types). It's easy to peg every neurotic behavior possible on Hitler, but here are some things I thought were noteworthy regarding his overall personality as well as the enneagram (there are more than 3).

*Enneatype:*


* *




- He was inner-guided his entire life, and chose early on to be an artist. He was moved deeply by art and beauty in all its forms. 

- He appears to have utterly lacked an inner critic--if he tried holding himself to any standards, this was NOT apparent from reading anything about him, ever. According to some accounts, he actually worked as a con-artist while down-and-out in Vienna in his youth; he took rare glee in being able to outsmart and deceive other European powers as a dictator.

- He formed a "worldview" similar to an ideology, which he adhered to; yet this seems to have been more of a source of ease, comfort, and rumination than a form of security. To me, it was also heavily indicative of strong Ti-usage--figuring out the principles upon which his environment worked, and how to navigate it with the least effort possible. 

- Survival of the fittest, while a common racial mindset in those days, was an extremely powerful motivator for the man individually--he loved warfare, loved being a soldier, and spent his entire life stubbornly refusing to back down no matter who stood against him. I'd say this was likely his biggest hangup in life, and the reason he ultimately mis-managed the war--EVERYTHING was a contest of wills and he refused to be seen backing down, believing that his determination would ultimately carry him through. He just saw himself and his country as the strongest thing around.

- He lacked the work ethic to be a core 3 and cared little for outward markers of success.

- Much of his original message was a vision of utopia. Eradication of "undesirables" was part of this, but it was wielded as tool of popular manipulation as much as anything. The Holocaust happened because, guess what, the larger part of society was steeped in notions of eugenics and anti-Semitism (though only about 50% of Holocaust victims were even Jewish). It was also a commonly held sentiment that the Jews were somehow responsible for Germany's losing WWI.

- He seems to have been motivated by vision, utopia, a desire to prevail and leave a legacy, a desire to create an empire, to create beauty, and to build things. He could also be vengeful, hateful, opinionated, manipulative, unyielding, blaming, warlike, and insensitive.

- He had blind faith and optimism in the future, as well as his ability to pull things off. In his worldview, will power was the sole determination of victory. This is what led him ultimately to self-destruct--he habitually overestimated himself and his capacities to run the state (leading to intense stress and health problems); he overestimated his army's capacities (no retreats allowed); and he underestimated his opposition. This was habitual, throughout the course of his life. Entirely too self-focused and oblivious to the ramifications of both his policies and personal conduct.

- He was a pragmatist in terms of managing his power and country. While he was generally above the corruption of his regime, he also didn't particularly need to justify his political machinations, many of which were extremely cynical. He most closely controlled his image, this being his means of keeping power in a populist state (this is why, I think, he often reflects 1, 3, and 6 themes--this was the cultural aura of Germany at the time).

- Dude was high-strung, as fuck.



Other than the fact that he was combative, and towards the end of his life he became senile and somewhat indecisive, I didn't see that much evidence for Hitler being a core 6, no matter how counterphobic (note that I think he _could_ have been, but have failed to find evidence of it in ~1000 pages of biography). I'd see a far better argument for sx1 than 6.

I personally think he was a 4-8 combo. Moreover, I don't see a 6-fix for him. Six-fixers seem to notice what will go wrong, and tend to ruminate on their worries when something captures their "negative outlook". Hitler was notable for being utterly BLIND as to what might go wrong--not in defiance of fear, but out of over-optimism toward his own plans. He moreover dealt with his worries of statecraft by reading/partying/chattering incessantly to whoever would listen/otherwise distracting himself, lest he feel "trapped" and "overwhelmed". I therefore believe he was 7-fixed.

*Instincts:*
Hitler was social or sexual. My vote is for sx/soc, as most of his real difficulties seem to have existed within the intimate realm. He was possessive, controlling, and almost abusive if he felt his partner was--gasp--showing independence. I fail to see the same difficulties in the social realm--to me, it seemed to be the instinct he indulged and was "good at" manipulating. It would have been a very strong social, though. He was clearly sp-last--didn't care about money, comfort, establishing his foundation, or maintaining any sort of security (he expected to die in his mid-50s, and was fine with that). He was seen as "otherworldly" by more than a few.

*Cognitive functions:*
I type him as an ENTP. Just reading about the way the guy's mind worked, it's a pretty obvious case of Ne-dom/Si-inf, supported by Ti/Fe, both of which he knew how to whore out. I will not elaborate further, but I stand by most of what I said in this much earlier, less-educated post:
http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/18655-adolf-hitler-66.html#post2767258

Types 3, 6, 7, and 8 are most closely associated with ENTP.

Therefore, I'd say likely sx/soc 8w7/4w3/7w6 ENTP (unless someone wants to argue he was a 7--and, yes, there's better evidence for this than you might initially expect).


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

TaylorS said:


> This is exactly what I was gonna post! :laughing:
> 
> I also might add his non-core fixes:
> 
> ...


25 Rarely Seen Artworks Painted By Adolf Hitler | So Bad So Good


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

@_holyrockthrower_

You may want to look at the psychological profile of Hitler done during the war. I don't know who the biographer is that you read but I would think the profile is closer to the people who actually knew Hitler and more psychologically insightful. It's interesting that they predicted the most plausible outcome for Hitler would be suicide.

A Psychological Profile of Adolph Hilter

I'd be interested if your opinion changes after reading it.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> @_holyrockthrower_
> 
> You may want to look at the psychological profile of Hitler done during the war. I don't know who the biographer is that you read but I would think the profile is closer to the people who actually knew Hitler and more psychologically insightful. It's interesting that they predicted the most plausible outcome for Hitler would be suicide.
> 
> ...


I have seen it, and I found it useless. (I can't imagine that would possibly be biased or anything; needless to say psychiatry in those days was of a different standard.)

Plus, it lacks the perspective of time.

EDIT: AND, glancing that report over, the most I'd safely draw about it is that the guy was a rather extreme sx-first.


----------



## rockstar (Sep 19, 2012)

Hitler was a type one there is no question about it. he felt like he had mission in life. had strong convictions, very idealistic and thought the world and people should be like he wanted them to be. it seems to me Hitler was at healthy to average levels throughout his life, but when he started losing the war he deteriorated to unhelathy levels since things fell apart for him hence he committed suicide. all throughout mein kampf there is a strong one-ish tone. you can definitely sense theres that one-ish ideal of perfection in his mind, but unfortunately that one-ish anger and and self righetousness also surfaces. and its very interesting to note what his friends and allies wrote about him. strasser (who was a type 9) wrote this in his book "Hitler and i". "to Hitler harmony means uniformity. to him it means people marching in rows of columns...". now as you all know starsser eventually got estranged from Hitler and they became enemies. i could provide many more reasons to back up my assertion. so thus in conclusion i think he was a type 1w2 and an enfp


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

rockstar said:


> Hitler was a type one there is no question about it.


Apparently there is a question about it - hence this thread.


----------



## rockstar (Sep 19, 2012)

well no question in my mind lol.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

The loner tendencies, paranoia and focus on allegiance and duty to party suggest type six to me.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

holyrockthrower said:


> I have seen it, and I found it useless. (I can't imagine that would possibly be biased or anything; needless to say psychiatry in those days was of a different standard.)


Wow. I guess the Jungian Psychological Types of those days don't meet your standards either.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Mike is one step ahead of us. Apparently he has uncovered a long-lost video of Hitler.


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> Wow. I guess the Jungian Psychological Types of those days don't meet your standards either.


They don't, really. In particular, I would criticize the notion that as an Fe-user, for instance, I cannot "access" Fi--the way the theory currently goes, it appears we do not use half the functions. I am aware that Jung did not claim this personally, but nevertheless.

Freud also annoys me.

However, regarding Hitler, I still believe that the work of the field's foremost expert--held to be THE definitive biography--supersedes a contemporary psychological account written by the enemy.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

May be worth mentioning that, apparently, Naranjo thinks Hitler could have been sexual 4. Not that that's my personal opinion but just throwing this info out there.

I've googled sexual 4 and Hitler and saw a few things but this was said by Katharine Fauvre:

"In 1996 Naranjo said that he had mistyped Hitler as a 6, that he didn't know how he hadn't seen that Hitler's passion for protest was that of the sexual subtype of 4. I think that he may have had the 461 tritype."


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> May be worth mentioning that, apparently, Naranjo thinks Hitler could have been sexual 4.


Here's the sx4 subtype described by Beatrice Chestnut in a brief article on Naranjo's subtypes:



> The 1-1 Four is more assertive than the SO Four. Whereas the SO Four feels a great deal of shame, the 1-1 Four is shameless. These Fours can be very outspoken with their anger, and they are very competitive. They express envious anger, an envy that manifests as competition. In addition, the 1-1 Four tends to be more vocal about expressing needs, and they rebel against any shame they may feel is related to their desires.


I don't have her book. I'm sure there's much more in there.



Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> I've googled sexual 4 and Hitler and saw a few things but this was said by Katharine Fauvre:
> 
> "In 1996 Naranjo said that he had mistyped Hitler as a 6, that he didn't know how he hadn't seen that Hitler's passion for protest was that of the sexual subtype of 4. I think that he may have had the 461 tritype."


Strange that Katherine Fauvre's husband, David Fauvre, is an sx 4 (4-6-8 tritype I seem to remember reading somewhere). In listening to him on a 4-part audio about type 4, I just can't hear or even imagine any similarity to Hitler in his experience and description of type 4. Granted Hitler was extremely unhealthy but there should be some inkling, no matter how small, of that negative potential in his own experience and description of type 4.


----------



## jallen1018 (Apr 18, 2014)

Unhealthy 1w9

1. Unhealthy 1's can desire devastating "purges" of other humans.
1. It's hard for me to imagine a 2 wing in him due to the way he treated other human beings.
2. His 9 wing degenerated into a an unhealthy 6-like racism (an "us v. them" mentality). Typically, unhealthy 6 characteristics surface in unhealthy/stressed 9's.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

6's and 1's are real wildcards eh? Capable of doing incredible good, incredible bad, or simply be unremarkable.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

RobynC said:


> 6's and 1's are real wildcards eh? Capable of doing incredible good, incredible bad, or simply be unremarkable.


Aren't everyone :tongue:

(Okay, probably not 9s)


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

3's can also be quite wildcard-ish in presentation as they will be whatever fits in. Admittedly they are usually flashier than 6's which makes them stick out.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree (Feb 2, 2012)

enneathusiast said:


> Here's the sx4 subtype described by Beatrice Chestnut in a brief article on Naranjo's subtypes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just got her book from amazon Thursday and just took a break from rereading Sexual 4. The descriptions are alright although it just seems like she basically took Naranjo's descriptions and fleshed it out a bit. She at least tells you how you can grow depending on your subtype and has an excerpt from people who are apparently those subtypes there.

Did you really buy the audiotape "on all fours" being a 5? Really trying to learn about the different types, eh? I've been thinking of getting it. And yeah, David is apparently SX 468. Naranjo also thinks Colonel Slade from "Scent of a woman" is a good example of SX 4 though. For some reason, I can see him and Hitler being of the same type.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Phoenix_Rebirth
6w5 
- paranoid
- accusatory
- "us vs them"/"you're either with us or against us"/borderline personality
- obsession with "homeland security"
- reactive as FUCK 
- cerebral as hell, but not 5 or 7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

jallen1018 said:


> Unhealthy 1w9
> 1. Unhealthy 1's can desire devastating "purges" of other humans.


he's too damn reactive and paranoid to be 1, particularly 1w9. 1w9s are steady, calm and paternal in a way that puts others at ease.



> 1. It's hard for me to imagine a 2 wing in him due to the way he treated other human beings.


you'd be surprised (even core 2s can be pretty ruthless/don't-give-a-fuck with regards to most people)



> 2. His 9 wing degenerated into a an unhealthy 6-like racism (an "us v. them" mentality). Typically, unhealthy 6 characteristics surface in unhealthy/stressed 9's.


if there is integration/disintegration of wings, it's not that extreme


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Aren't everyone :tongue:
> 
> (Okay, probably not 9s)


Oh yes...them too.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

holyrockthrower said:


> Oh yes...them too.


I'd like to see a 9 cause a holocaust though

...wait no, that would be bad


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> I'd like to see a 9 cause a holocaust though
> 
> ...wait no, that would be bad


LOL! I think they're the common citizens who don't speak up when the shit really hits the fan...and then forget about it. I doubt a 9 would organize such a thing (though they can be biased against the "out group").


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Did you really buy the audiotape "on all fours" being a 5? Really trying to learn about the different types, eh? I've been thinking of getting it. And yeah, David is apparently SX 468.


I bought it and downloaded it several years ago. I actually edited Katherine out of the mp3 files because I was only interested in hearing a type 4 describe type 4 not a type 8 describe type 4 (besides she's constantly correcting David when she doesn't feel he uses the right word - to me it's like telling someone "I know your type better than you do even though I'm not that type").

That's another way that my approach to the Enneagram is different from most people. I don't study or read about my own type 5 anymore (after studying this thing for so long, I've already gotten everything I needed that I can't find in my own experience). Now I only study the other types and am only interested in hearing about the other types from people that identify as those types. 



Ollyx2OxenFree said:


> Naranjo also thinks Colonel Slade from "Scent of a woman" is a good example of SX 4 though. For some reason, I can see him and Hitler being of the same type.


It seems like Naranjo sees the sx 4 differently from everyone else (though I can't see that difference in the sx 4 subtype descriptions). I may have to break down and get Chestnut's book (it's not so much the money as I just don't like to read books anymore).


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

RobynC said:


> 3's can also be quite wildcard-ish in presentation as they will be whatever fits in. Admittedly they are usually flashier than 6's which makes them stick out.


I agree. I think Hitler was a 3w4, 6w5, 1w9. His oratory skills were legendary. He could size up a crowd, wait for just the right moment, then hammer them right between the eyes with exactly what the people wanted to hear. He promised to bring about the resurrection of Germany as a great nation. He promised to put people back to work. He offered them the restoration of the pride lost at the end of WWI. He played upon their shame, anger, humiliation, and fears. 

His 6w5 is evident in his paranoia, anger, and hatred of Jews, Communists, and the Wiemar Republic. He blamed the Jews and Communists for undermining Germany, the infamous: "...Stab in the back" of the soldiers in the trenches. He reorganized the Nazi party and demanded that members swear loyalty to him. When he was finally elected Chancellor, and seized total power, he made the Wehrmacht, the German Army, swear an oath of allegiance not Germany, but to _Hitler personally_. 

The most obvious examples of his 1w9 is evidenced in his problems having "normal" relations with women, and his artwork. His father ruthlessly beat him, but his mother was his father's third wife, and Adolf was her only surviving child, so she smothered him. I think this caused him some deep seated issues. His infatuation with his half-sister's daughter, Geli Raubal, did not end well. The relationship between uncle and niece may-or-may not have been sexual, or deviant, or merely obsessive. Depending on who you believe, Geli was either shot, or she shot herself, because Hitler would not let her go to Vienna to pursue a music career (with a young musician she was in love with). Hitler's artwork was mediocre at best. He painted mostly buildings. He could not deviate from what was there. His use of color was muddy, and his work was unimaginative. His art was utterly hindered by an _unnatural adherence to rules_.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

I had actually been thinking he was a 2w1 earlier. He was good at manipulating, he was hysterical, he didn't respect womens' boundaries (nor anyone else's really), he was possessive (his inner circle wanted to leave). 2w1s can hold onto opinions rigidly. Both of his parents seem like they may have been 2w1s. He was very passionate about his relations with certain people. 2w1s are passionate about their relations with only certain people. He was said to be histrionic, 2w1s are histrionic. He denied acknowledging his feelings of needing to be loved and he talked about how proud he was of himself even though he couldn't do everything he wanted; 2w1s are like that. Type 1s don't have borderline personality traits, they're consistent about whether they like someone or not. He also had somatic problems which is common in type 2s.

6w5 doesn't really fit. If he were a 1w9, then he would've talked about peace and love like 1w9 David Duke does and appeared at least a little bit less serious. 1w2 doesn't really fit because he didn't respect boundaries and because he had no interest in figuring out the law and how to work with it.

The more I think about it the more I think 2w1s are the worst dictators. Maria Coswell (Cosway) was nearly murdered by an 2w1 who wanted to murder Maria so Maria could go to heaven. I think I'm a 2w1 who has always had a variety of mental health issues. Paranoid schizophrenia is said to be due to too many genes from being able to empathize too much and not able to systematize. 2w1s are poor systemizers and great at affective empathy but not cognitive empathy nor sympathy. ISFJs, according to one study, were the type most likely to be diagnosed with schizophrenia; ISFJs are often 2w1.

I think what got him so far is the fact that he was an ENFP; a 2w1 ENFP can be especially monstrous. Adolf Eichmann was a 2w1 ISFJ; he was very rough, had a lot of pride, was manipulative/instinctually tried to help people who were trying to hurt him, and little ability to act for others' as they wish. 2w1s are VERY rough; they're more likely to be male and the women who are type 2 are NOT as gentle in their movements nor in their facial expressions as type 8s are in their own nor do type 2 women have as feminine/beautiful of features; type 2 women actually look pretty masculine and they seem to never be able to dress that well (fine details often look tacky with type 2s and their decorations in their homes are very poor, they're not good at visual selection).


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

richard nixon said:


> I had actually been thinking he was a 2w1 earlier. He was good at manipulating, he was hysterical, he didn't respect womens' boundaries (nor anyone else's really), he was possessive (his inner circle wanted to leave). 2w1s can hold onto opinions rigidly. Both of his parents seem like they may have been 2w1s. He was very passionate about his relations with certain people. 2w1s are passionate about their relations with only certain people. He was said to be histrionic, 2w1s are histrionic. He denied acknowledging his feelings of needing to be loved and he talked about how proud he was of himself even though he couldn't do everything he wanted; 2w1s are like that. Type 1s don't have borderline personality traits, they're consistent about whether they like someone or not. He also had somatic problems which is common in type 2s.
> 
> 6w5 doesn't really fit. If he were a 1w9, then he would've talked about peace and love like 1w9 David Duke does and appeared at least a little bit less serious. 1w2 doesn't really fit because he didn't respect boundaries and because he had no interest in figuring out the law and how to work with it.
> 
> ...


lmao there is nothing "ENFP" about Hitler. He was a paranoid, delusional, control freak. His art also was very S.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

Red Panda said:


> lmao there is nothing "ENFP" about Hitler. He was a paranoid, delusional, control freak. His art also was very S.


you're right, i finally understand the differences between ENFPs and ENFJs now. i had them confused, back and forth, forth and back for the longest time.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

After some thinking on this topic Id say Hitler was a obvious CP 6w5 xNFJ and tritype Id say 6w5 4w3 1w2 Sx/So.


----------



## Blue Wolf (Feb 8, 2019)

Here are some Enneagram professionals assigning sexual 4 to Hitler, with a 468 or 461 tritype.

What Enneagram Type was Hitler? Tritype What Enneagram Type was Hitler? Enneastyle What Enneagram Type was Hitler? Instinctual Subtypes


----------

